# Hydro dipped Sea Snipers are here!



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Finally got some of the hydro dipped rear handle guns from Sea Sniper in and I'm really excited, they look great! Here's a picture, come check them out


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Never shot any of the sea sniper guns.. I see them used a good bit though... Thoughts on the gun?


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Very well thought out original design, if you're ever in the area you should stop by and check them out. There's not many production wood guns that come close to the quality and are still very competitively priced


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Some call them the Ferrari of spearfishing. So pretty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

